
The Prophecies of Q: US conspiracy theories are entering a dangerous new phase - aspenmayer
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/06/qanon-nothing-can-stop-what-is-coming/610567/
======
_bxg1
> At least 35 current or former congressional candidates have embraced Q,
> according to an online tally by the progressive nonprofit Media Matters for
> America.

Parts of this article enter counter-conspiracy-theory territory. Think about
how many fringe candidates "run for president" who don't get anywhere near
being listed on the ballot, and then multiply that by the number of
congressional seats in the U.S. The above statement isn't nearly as shocking
as it sounds.

~~~
aspenmayer
Thank you for saying this. I feel that media is increasingly targeted for
clicks in context, yet simultaneously lacking in the actual content that
justifies a given context. Since you already started to do the math, could you
tell us how many of the candidates on the ballot supported Q theory? I don’t
actually expect you to, as I don’t think the author provided enough context or
criteria for Q theory support to determine who is part of the 35 mentioned, or
how such determination was made. It would have been nice to see how they did
their math so we could check their work.

